# INEXPENSIVE Rod and Reel Combos



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Quantum Optix Rod and Reel Combos, Shimano Sienna combos, or any other very inexpensive inshore spinning combos? 

Looking to stay under $50. I am still in school with no income right now, but I will be out in a year. If they last longer than that great, if not, at least they were cheap. I really only get out once a month at this point anyway.

Thanks,
Daniel

ALSO - any line recommendations for inshore reds and trout would be helpful too.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I haven't had any experience with the cheap inshore spinning combos with the exception of a Walmart special I snagged one day just to have as a spare. I can't complain about the reel on that one but the rod has already busted a guide and hasn't been treated rough. 

I'm primarily a baitcaster user but good old Stren high impact 10lb mono does great for every inshore fish I've ever caught. Never broken one off due to line strength.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

i love my shimano sienna


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

*Cheap equipment*

Daniel
In my opinion, you would be better off buying quality used equipment than cheap new equipment. 
The yearly neighborhood yard sale in Stonebrook is this Saturday (Pace, on Woodbine Road) 
It may be worth looking there 
Good luck


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Pursuit-PUR4000-PUR817S70-Combo/14649611


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a cheap shimano fx4000 combo I got for around 40 bucks I think. reel is fine but the top guide broke after about a month. might be bad luck or the saltwater though because Ive used cheap 30 dollar combos all my life for freshwater. most have lasted at least 5 years. had a 20 dollar quantum combo bought in '90 that lasted 15 years.


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

When I was down at Perdido Key in August, Winn Dixie Food Store had inexpensive combination In Shore saltwater rigs in the store for something like 29.99 or 39.99. This was rod and reel and line........ You may want to check at Winn Dixies in Fla and Ala area to see....... Go Fishin!


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Sienna combo would be a good idea. However if you can find used quality reels cheap you can also learn how to do maintenance on the reels and make them last for a long time (I have some reels that are over 15 years old that I bought used but I keep them up and they last). However you have to catch them when someone is unloading or upgrading.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys on the rod and reel and the line. 

On used - I have been watching ebay and craigslist, but I havent had any luck. I have been primarily looking for used penns and shimanos though. Anything else I should be looking at?

I really am only looking for something inexpensive because I will begin a job next September and will have the money to upgrade then. If these last longer than that, then great.

I went around to several stores yesterday, and they were all out of both the Quantum and Shimano combos I was looking for.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well - I did not end up where I would have liked, but I surely achieved on the inexpensive part. I was under a time crunch because I am scheduled to fish Friday, so I settled on what I could get my hands on.

Here is what I ended up with for anyone that is interested. 2 Shimano IX4000r reels and 2 Shimano FX 6'6" rods - for under $60 total. Rigged with some 10lbs. test Ande clear mono (got on sale for $2.00 for a 1/4lb spool) with some 25lbs. Hi-Seas Fluorocarbon for leaders (the most expensive part I think). 

I was hoping to get my hands on a couple of Ugly Stik Lite inshore spinning rods, but I could not find a store over here in New Orleans that carried more than one or two spinning models. I am not sure how the Shimano rods will hold up, but for the price, they will do until I have time to go to Cabelas, Bass Pro, or find a local shop with a better selection of rods. I opted for the cheaper Shimano reels after looking at a few video reviews online - I think they will be fine for now and good for backup reels down the road if I don't abuse them. VERY simple design - no frills.

Anyway - like I said - not where I wanted to be, but hopefully, these setups will work out for the time being.

ALSO - in the meantime, if anyone has any rod suggestions in the $30-50 range, let me know what I should be looking at if not an Ugly Stik.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Academy on Westbank expressway has a good selection of ugly stick lite rods. As for your precious question, I slapped together a cheap-ish combo with a shims I light action rod and a quantum optix 40 with 8lb Cajun line just to fish in south Louisiana with (inshore). It works perfectly. The drag will probably wear out sooner than on an expensive reel, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. The purpose of this set up was not to reel in fish after fish after fish, but it was to enjoy the fight of the ones that I did hook - it was perfect for that.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you want a cheep setup that will last I would go with a shakespeare sturdy stick with and okuma classic pro on it, Ive had the combo for 5 years and have had no problems. Landed a good amount of sharks, red snapper and grouper inshore on it. As for an inexpensive light combo I would suggest the shimano sienna combo which I have also had for 5 years, only problem Ive had with that though is the small plastic clicker thing that makes noise when the fish pulls drag is broken


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

beeritself said:


> ...As for your precious question...


Ha ha! Precious question


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol. Typo. Previous. My bad, that made me sound like a douche.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

beeritself said:


> Academy on Westbank expressway has a good selection of ugly stick lite rods. As for your precious question, I slapped together a cheap-ish combo with a shims I light action rod and a quantum optix 40 with 8lb Cajun line just to fish in south Louisiana with (inshore). It works perfectly. The drag will probably wear out sooner than on an expensive reel, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. The purpose of this set up was not to reel in fish after fish after fish, but it was to enjoy the fight of the ones that I did hook - it was perfect for that.


Thanks for the info. That sounds a lot like what I was shooting for originally. I dont know what is the deal with the Academy over in Harahan, but they were out of everything I was looking for, including Quantum Optix 40 reels. I probably would have gotten those if they had them in stock. I'll remember to check out the Westbank store next time before I buy. I always forget that it is over there.



Cornflake789 said:


> If you want a cheep setup that will last I would go with a shakespeare sturdy stick with and okuma classic pro on it, Ive had the combo for 5 years and have had no problems. Landed a good amount of sharks, red snapper and grouper inshore on it. As for an inexpensive light combo I would suggest the shimano sienna combo which I have also had for 5 years, only problem Ive had with that though is the small plastic clicker thing that makes noise when the fish pulls drag is broken


I may try the Sienna's next. I am going to see how the IXs hold up. Shimano has been making the IXs for a while, so I assume they have been a good product line. I only bought two combos, so I will certainly need a few more to round things out. I'll look closely again at the Siennas next time.



rweakley said:


> Ha ha! Precious question


Haha. I didnt even notice that!


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fished Friday.

Setup works great for me. Landed 1 16" red, 1 20" red, 20" flounder, smaller flounder, and a sheepshead. 

Very happy with rod and reel. Reel is very smooth casting and reeling. Rod could be a little stiffer, but is decent overall - very light. A good setup for anyone that is on a budget.


----------



## audreyhudges (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't have an idea about this with the cheap inshore spinning combos of a Walmart. You can find used quality reels cheap and can also learn how to do handle it with care on the reels and make them last for a long time.


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

Ive got good reels and rods...Ive got cheap reels and rods...Sounds crazy,but my #1 go to reel for regular old utility use cost me $15 at academy....its a cheesy looking "Cat Stick" with a yellow tip...shimano reel...cant kill it.....Ive caught everything from a 65pound drum to a half pound white trout.Alot of longevity comes from care and maintenance of whatever you have.Keep it clean and rinsed...oil and grease regulary and most stuff will do just fine.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cheap Outfits*



WIRENUT1 said:


> Ive got good reels and rods...Ive got cheap reels and rods...Sounds crazy,but my #1 go to reel for regular old utility use cost me $15 at academy....its a cheesy looking "Cat Stick" with a yellow tip...shimano reel...cant kill it.....Ive caught everything from a 65pound drum to a half pound white trout.*Alot of longevity comes from care and maintenance of whatever you have.Keep it clean and rinsed...oil and grease regulary and most stuff will do just fine.*




X2; a lot of reels that I get in are victims of negligence.

If you take care of; or abuse the same outfit, cheap or otherwise, it will serve you accordingly. JMHO C2


----------

